# How Can We Handle Bullying in the Workplace?



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 11, 2018)

*How Can We Handle Bullying in the Workplace?*
By Michele Hellebuyck, _Mental Health America Policy & Programs Manager_
August 11, 2018

Bullying is often considered something we think about when recalling moments from our childhood.  We automatically turn to the experiences of youth in middle school or  high school. But as adults we also experience bullying, and despite a  change in environment and age, the look and feel of the bully is the  same. They are individuals that have been given, and have assumed, the  power to decide if you will be rewarded as an insider or mistreated as  the outsider.

In the workplace,  bullying behavior can often appear to be acceptable and supported by an  organization’s culture or rules. Andrew Faas, the author of _The Bully’s  Trap: Bullying in the Workplace_, writes that, in most organizations,  those in power are expected to have bullying traits: assertive,  demanding, and detached. Additionally, he argues that whether these  traits are used to intimidate, or control others, depends on workplace  culture. Bullies grow in power in organizations where rules are unclear  or optional, people are punished for speaking up, and rewards are given  based on whether you are well-liked. In these work environments, one  person or a set of people can behave as bullies without running into any  problems.*1*

*Why Does Workplace Bullying Need to Be Addressed?*
Its  impact on employees’ emotional and physical health are too serious to  ignore. Employees that experience bullying can often develop symptoms of  a mental health condition, including anxiety and depression.*1* For those already experiencing a mental health condition, these  conditions can become more severe. All forms of bullying (verbal,  psychological, physical, and cyber) can have this effect. Employers and  those working in a workplace where bullying takes place are also  affected. Bullies create a toxic environment that leads to lower levels  of productivity and higher turnover rates.*2* Employees witnessing  bullying are at risk of experiencing higher levels of stress, fear (of  being bullied), and guilt, which also negatively impacts their  performance.

*Can One Tell the Difference Between Bullying and Good Leadership Skills?*
Yes, but it is not always clear. To start, it is important to know that managers are supposed to:


Set high expectations. 
Hold their employees accountable. 
Provide feedback and direction. 
They are NOT supposed to:


Set unrealistic expectations or work demands. 
Target only one employee or a set of employees. 
Shame/humiliate employees in front of their co-workers. 
*Once the Signs Are There, What Can You Do?*
It  can be scary to confront a bullying in the workplace. This is  especially true when the bully is likely to be someone who has some say  in how your performance is perceived at work. There is no one solution  to the issue of workplace bullying. A stop to it requires many to act  and all to become more aware, changing their behaviors and attitudes. In  his book, Faas provides the following advice:





*For the Organization or Company*:


Implement policies that protect those speaking up on the issue. 
Taking quick action in addressing issues — DO NOT LOOK THE OTHER WAY! 
Monitor workplace culture to identify factors that may be encouraging bullying. 
*For the Bullied*:


Bring it to the Bully’s attention. 
Keep track of all incidents. 
Seek support and professional help. 
*For the Bystander*:


Become a witness — do not turn the other cheek. 
Let those bullied know that you support them. 
Register and Report (this can be done anonymously). 
*References*:


Faas, A. (2015). _The Bully's trap: Bullying in the workplace_. Tate Pub & Enterprises Ll 
Hauge, L. J., Skogstad, A., & Einarsen, S. (2010). The relative  impact of workplace bullying as a social stressor at work. Scandinavian  Journal of Psychology. doi:10.1111/j.1467-9450.2010.00813. 

_This post courtesy of Mental Health America._


----------

